# Poplar Technical college 1975-76, 77-78



## wilwahabri (Nov 9, 2012)

Hi My name is Bill Watts looking to contact a Gordon van der Linden from Great Yarmouth, who attended Poplar during the above dates, working for BP. Or any one else that recognioses my name fro that matter


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Wilwahabri *and welcome to *SN.* Bon voyage.


----------



## Landi (Aug 19, 2010)

wilwahabri said:


> Hi My name is Bill Watts looking to contact a Gordon van der Linden from Great Yarmouth, who attended Poplar during the above dates, working for BP. Or any one else that recognioses my name fro that matter


Hi Bill,

Welcome to the site.

Ian Goodall, ex Turnbull Scott, no contact with Gordon, but still in touch with Pat King, and I am now sailing with BP as Chief.

Ian.


----------



## Graham Wallace (May 6, 2006)

wilwahabri said:


> Hi My name is Bill Watts looking to contact a Gordon van der Linden from Great Yarmouth, who attended Poplar during the above dates, working for BP. Or any one else that recognioses my name fro that matter


Bill,
GJ Vanderlinden ( Thats the way BP spell his name) was an Engineering Cadet on the British Unity at least through November /December 1976. RC Mendez was the other EC aboard at the same time.

I know one person abord the Unity at the same time as Second Mate, he is on Shipsnostalgia

Do you remember any other BP EC's at Poplar at that time?

Graham


----------



## Mark Bridger (Jan 7, 2013)

I was at Poplar for my thrid phase must have been about 78 or so ...stayed at the mariners and used the star of the east anmd the Londoner


----------



## Mark Bridger (Jan 7, 2013)

*Bp*

I was with BP as they sold ships to ...Iran? I was "referred" in a drawing exam and consquently diismissed by BP..The reason being that the cadets contract said " The cadet will be succesful in all exams" a referral is not succesful... Still I got taken on immediately by Seahorse ship management thanks t the efforts of the College staff and did two trips on bulkers with them for Chowgule shipping.
Never been to B.P. petrol station since!!


----------



## datsunfan (Feb 19, 2015)

Hi Stan!....Bim (Pat King) here... I'm a bit late getting on here.... as far as I know - I met up with Tom Dines and Mick Midgeon - they came down to visit a ship - think it was at Coryton or Stanford No Hope as we used to call it - Tom worked for the NHS around Chelmsford and I think he said Gordon worked for NHS - Norflok way then - thats a long time ago.....had the best time at Poplar - King Teds on the motorbikes - still in touch with Bill Tufts regular - with all this internet stuff be good to try and centralise the all the info and contacts / pictures somehow??!!!


----------

